# Suche Koax/Koaxialkabel für Fritzbox 6591 Cable



## mumble_GLL (29. Januar 2020)

*Suche Koax/Koaxialkabel für Fritzbox 6591 Cable*

Hi Leute
wie der Titel schon erahnen lässt bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Koax- bzw. Koaxialkabel (keine Ahnung, ob´s das gleiche ist)
Scheinbar gibts diese Koax(ial)kabel auch für Sat- und Antennen Anschluss.
Ich möchte mir die nächsten Tage einen Kabelinternetanschluss bei Unitymedia bestellen (400MBit/s) 
und hab jetzt grade aus Neugier mal über Google gesucht ob dieses gesuchte Kabel auch in der Verpackung von Unitymedia drin ist.
Laut Auflistung im Handbuch des Geräts ist das Kabel bereits in der Packung wenn man sie im Geschäft kauft. 
Nicht aber, wenn man jetzt die Box vom Provider bekommt. 
Ich hab auch gelesen, dass die Kabel relativ unflexibel sind und man sie nicht allzusehr "knicken" bzw. biegen sollte. 
Kann man die Biegsamkeit des Koax(ial)kabels mit der eines TAE-Dose/Telefonanschlusskabels vergleichen?
Ich weiß, dass die Kabel eine Kupferleitung in sich haben. 
Ich hatte eigentlich vor, von meiner Anschlussdose durch die Wand ins Schlafzimmer zu legen (schätzungsweise 8-10M) und das Kabel sauber und ohne dass man evtl. dran hängen bleibt zu legen.


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen

Danke im voraus


----------



## DOcean (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: Suche Koax/Koaxialkabel für Fritzbox 6591 Cable*

du kannst da grundsätzlich jedes Kabel nehmen das "Kabel-tauglich" ist..

Das richtige Antennenkabel fuer den richtigen Zweck | FernseherFuchs

Anschlüsse -> Zulaessige Kabellaengen | FRITZ!Box 6591 Cable | AVM Deutschland -> F-Stecker muss es haben auf der Seite Fritz.Box


----------



## robbe (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: Suche Koax/Koaxialkabel für Fritzbox 6591 Cable*

Der Anbieter liefert dir wahrscheinlich ein 1,5 oder 3m Kabel mit. Ansonsten einfach ein hochwertiges Coaxkabel mit F-Steckern in gewünschter Länge kaufen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: Suche Koax/Koaxialkabel für Fritzbox 6591 Cable*

KAUF KEIN KABEL. 

Die Anschluss-/Koaxialkabel werden vom ISP (Vodafone, Unitymedia) gestellt beim Einrichten deines Anschlusses vom Techniker. Und dieser MUSS die Kabel vom ISP verbauen, selbst wenn diese deutlich schlechter sind als die, die du ggf. privat gekauft hast.
(Dies gilt für die Strecke vom HÜP bis zum Kabelmodem)

Aber keine Sorge, die vom ISP gestellten Kabel können mindestens ein GBit/s, wenn in deiner Region mittelfristig DOCSIS3.1 geplant wird eher 10 GBit/s.


----------



## der_yappi (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: Suche Koax/Koaxialkabel für Fritzbox 6591 Cable*

Aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass damals bei der ersten Kabelfritte (6360) über KabelBW die auf KBW gebrandete Fritzbox Verpackung kam.
Darin war dann das Koax-Kabel.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: Suche Koax/Koaxialkabel für Fritzbox 6591 Cable*



der_yappi schrieb:


> Aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass damals bei der ersten Kabelfritte (6360) über KabelBW die auf KBW gebrandete Fritzbox Verpackung kam.
> Darin war dann das Koax-Kabel.



Bei meinem Kabelmodem von Vodafone (keine Fritz) war auchn Kabel dabei. Aber selbst das hat der Techniker nicht benutzen (dürfen). Der hat vom Überghabepunkt aus bis zum Modem ein eigenes Kabel verlegt (vonner 100m-Rolle und gecrimpt) und mir damals auch gesagt er MUSS genau das verwenden auch wenn ich was besseres hätte (was ich tatsächlich hatte aus anderen Gründen).

Die Verbindung vom Übergabepunkt bis zum Router gehört wohl (genau wie Verstärker, Verteiler, Erdungskabel usw.) rechtlich dem ISP, sprich bei ner Kündigung holen die das Geraffel auch komplett wieder mit es sei denn es lohnt nicht, die werden wohl kaum in der Praxis wirklich die Kabel wieder einpacken, höchstens die Geräte - und selbst da kam in meiner alten Wohnung keiner (den Router wollten sie wiederhaben, Verstärker, Kabel, Verteiler, Grundplatte, kurz alles was am HÜP sitzt hängt da wahrscheinlich heute noch).


----------



## robbe (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: Suche Koax/Koaxialkabel für Fritzbox 6591 Cable*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bei meinem Kabelmodem von Vodafone (keine Fritz) war auchn Kabel dabei. Aber selbst das hat der Techniker nicht benutzen (dürfen). Der hat vom Überghabepunkt aus bis zum Modem ein eigenes Kabel verlegt (vonner 100m-Rolle und gecrimpt) und mir damals auch gesagt er MUSS genau das verwenden auch wenn ich was besseres hätte (was ich tatsächlich hatte aus anderen Gründen).
> 
> Die Verbindung vom Übergabepunkt bis zum Router gehört wohl (genau wie Verstärker, Verteiler, Erdungskabel usw.) rechtlich dem ISP, sprich bei ner Kündigung holen die das Geraffel auch komplett wieder mit es sei denn es lohnt nicht, die werden wohl kaum in der Praxis wirklich die Kabel wieder einpacken, höchstens die Geräte - und selbst da kam in meiner alten Wohnung keiner (den Router wollten sie wiederhaben, Verstärker, Kabel, Verteiler, Grundplatte, kurz alles was am HÜP sitzt hängt da wahrscheinlich heute noch).



In den meisten Privathäusern geht alles nach dem HÜP ins Hauseigentum über, deswegen interessiert das Zeug den Provider nach einer Kündigung nicht mehr. Die Techniker müssen das ihnen gestellte Material verbauen, weils einfach vom Provider so vorgeschrieben ist, oder das verbaute Material mitunter auch auf den Umsatz des Technikers angerechnet wird.
Zudem lassen sich unnötig dicke oder x-fach abgeschirmte Kabel oft nur schlecht verarbeiten.  Die Provider arbeiten meist mit 3 Fach abgeschirmten (120db Schirmungsmaß) Class A Kabeln, alles darüber ist nur Geldschneiderei.
Auch hat die Qualität des Kabels nichts mit der maximal übertragbaren Geschwindigkeit zu tun, du könntest auch mit Oma Elfriedes 50Jahre altem Antennenkabel hinterm Röhrenfernseher 10Gbit übertragen. Nur würde dieses auf Länge gesehen sehr schnell an Signalstärke verlieren oder mangels Abschirmung Bitfehlerraten durch Funkeinstrahlung produzieren. Sowohl mangelnde Signalstärke, als auch erhöhte Fehlerraten hätten dann irgendwann einen Disconnect zur Folge.


----------

